# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Cafe >  Samsung S5 cell phone no longer charges

## raleigh3

I have a Samsung S5 cell phone. It just now stopped charging. ??

I have tried at least 3 different charging cables, and 3 different chargers.

I also removed the battery and did a factory reset.

Anyone have any other ideas?

Thanks.

----------


## dor-nob

How old is your battery? Maybe it needs to be replaced?

----------

